

Bill Gates reading list and book review - chollida1
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Books

======
chollida1
I find his reviews to be worth reading as well.

It's actually very refreshing to see a list of books that doesn't include
amazon affiliate links.

It's almost like the website owner actually read the books and isn't just
trying to cobble together a list of books to make a buck.

